# Hi there



## Bafutbeagle (Jun 16, 2010)

I am Pete and live in Chatham.

I am not new to keeping mice, but it has been a while and as with all the animals I have kept and keep I want to breed the best and keep those animals in the best conditions possible via research and talking to the experts.

I hope to buy some quality mice with the hope of showing then in the next couple of years.

I have turned loads of RUB boxes into mouse cages but got fed up with soldering irons not being hot enough and have invested in a dremel!

I am going to the Enfield show on 3 July and hope to meet loads of you there to pick yor brains.

Regards

Pete


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hi Pete

Welcome to the forum, get posting!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bafutbeagle (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you for your kind welcome, I am hoping to secure a few show quality mice from Sam to start off with got the right cages right food can't wait to get the right mice at Enfield in July!

Regards

Pete


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you Pete.
See you at Enfield

:welcomeany


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Bafutbeagle (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey this is such a friendly forum, thanks for making me welcome!

Will anyone be selling show quality Satins that I could pick up at the Enfield show?

Cheers

Pete


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You could search/ put an advert in the "for sale" section of this forum, asking for Satins to collect at Enfield.


----------



## Bafutbeagle (Jun 16, 2010)

Good idea I will try that, thanks for the advice.

Regards

pete


----------

